# Boot Manager Discussion & Help



## MyComputerDoctor (Jun 10, 2011)

I have noticed a considerable amount of discussion in Development threads in regards to Boot Manager questions and overall implementation issues and I figured instead of clogging the threads I would introduce a spot for those issues. So what's on your mind?


----------



## recDNA (Oct 25, 2011)

When you switch from one rom to another do you have to delete data from gmail to get it to sync properly? I have found that whenever I restore a nandroid I have to delete data from the gmail app.


----------



## srs731 (Jun 15, 2011)

Here is my question-

I have a stock 32GB SD Card:

PhoneROM: Liquid 3.2
ROM1: Vicious ICS 3.0(booted off SD)

Since my SD card isn't one of those good class 3 or 4 ones does the slot ROM(IE vicious) run slower? This is comparing going into TWRP and flash MIUI; would i notice a speed difference between the two?

(for all those who are having trouble; force larger boot IMG and screen on during install) After I was told about those two recommendations i have not had a problem with bootmanager and love it. )


----------



## 7h3.4pp12en7ic3 (Jun 28, 2011)

srs731 said:


> Here is my question-
> 
> I have a stock 32GB SD Card:
> 
> ...


That depends. Did you install using ext3 or ext4?

With ext3, there is a slightly noticable lag.
With ext4, technically speaking (benchmark numbers) there is some lag, but it really isn't noticable.

And +1 for the 'screen on during install' and 'force larger boot IMG' suggestions.


----------



## srs731 (Jun 15, 2011)

7h3.4pp12en7ic3 said:


> That depends. Did you install using ext3 or ext4?
> 
> With ext3, there is a slightly noticable lag.
> With ext4, technically speaking (benchmark numbers) there is some lag, but it really isn't noticable.
> ...


Ext4, 3 isn't an option only 2 and 4


----------



## nocoast (Oct 17, 2011)

I dont care what anyone says, Ive only experienced lagginess with bootmanager and I don't find it very advantageous. I like flashing roms to my internal storage. They run fast(er) than the sd card ever could...


----------



## MyComputerDoctor (Jun 10, 2011)

recDNA said:


> When you switch from one rom to another do you have to delete data from gmail to get it to sync properly? I have found that whenever I restore a nandroid I have to delete data from the gmail app.


When re-installing applications (say using Titanium Backup) after a flash, you should really install just the application without the data whenever possible (that's not to say if you HAVE to in all cases). As far as restoring 
from a Nandroid, all I would suggest is Wiping your Davlik Cache and possibly your Battery Stats. I personally have not run into any issues with GMail data problems after a full Nandroid restore. Hope this helps.


----------



## ERIFNOMI (Jun 30, 2011)

srs731 said:


> Since my SD card isn't one of those good class 3 or 4 ones d


Just so you know, class 4 aren't that fast. Class 6 are pretty good and class 10 are the fastest but there's a little problem in how they're rated. For class 2, 4, and 6, that number is the minimum sustained write speed (in MB/s) for a fragmented card while class 10 is the minimum sequential (non-fragmented) write speed. 
I'm not sure what class the thunderbolt's card is, it doesn't say on the card itself.


----------



## MyComputerDoctor (Jun 10, 2011)

nocoast said:


> I dont care what anyone says, Ive only experienced lagginess with bootmanager and I don't find it very advantageous. I like flashing roms to my internal storage. They run fast(er) than the sd card ever could...


I would have to agree with you fully. Due to the installation time and possible issues using Boot Manager, I was kind of disappointed. On the other hand, it is a great concept if the bugs are worked out.


----------



## djj624 (Aug 12, 2011)

I'm having an issue, every time I try to load a rom in, it takes forever and the phone eventually reboots. When I finally check to boot up the installed zip it shows shot is still empty. If install rom again sometimes it then shows up, but most time it doesn't. Tried on extension 2 and then 4 with no luck.

Sent from my ADR6400L using Tapatalk


----------



## superchilpil (Jul 11, 2011)

ERIFNOMI said:


> Just so you know, class 4 aren't that fast. Class 6 are pretty good and class 10 are the fastest but there's a little problem in how they're rated. For class 2, 4, and 6, that number is the minimum sustained write speed (in MB/s) for a fragmented card while class 10 is the minimum sequential (non-fragmented) write speed.
> I'm not sure what class the thunderbolt's card is, it doesn't say on the card itself.


I don't know about other people but mine definately says class 4 
Its just a c with a 4 in it 
Sent from my HTC Mecha using Tapatalk


----------



## ERIFNOMI (Jun 30, 2011)

superchilpil said:


> I don't know about other people but mine definately says class 4
> Its just a c with a 4 in it
> Sent from my HTC Mecha using Tapatalk


Mine doesn't say. It's just SanDisk and 32GB.


----------



## droid future (Jul 25, 2011)

djj624 said:


> I'm having an issue, every time I try to load a rom in, it takes forever and the phone eventually reboots. When I finally check to boot up the installed zip it shows shot is still empty. If install rom again sometimes it then shows up, but most time it doesn't. Tried on extension 2 and then 4 with no luck.
> 
> Sent from my ADR6400L using Tapatalk


I've had this happen before. After install it shows the slot empty. I have been able to run the rom anyway but just hitting boot rom then it will ask you if want to boot null, hit yes and rom will boot.

Sent from my rabbit hole using my carrotbolt.


----------



## srs731 (Jun 15, 2011)

While this thread has been bumped..Does boot manager mess with battery stats? Say if i boot a ROM than boot back to phoneROM its not necessary to re calibrate is it?


----------



## djj624 (Aug 12, 2011)

Tried to load up a rom even though it says no rom in slot. Doesnt load at all. Seems like whenever I try to install a zip the phone eventually
Hangs/ freezes and reboots it wont finish installing the zip.

Sent from my ADR6400L using Tapatalk


----------



## revosfts (Sep 14, 2011)

nocoast said:


> I dont care what anyone says, Ive only experienced lagginess with bootmanager and I don't find it very advantageous. I like flashing roms to my internal storage. They run fast(er) than the sd card ever could...


+1


----------



## ERIFNOMI (Jun 30, 2011)

revosfts said:


> +1


I agree that the ROM I'm actually going to run will be on internal storage but you guys can't deny that there is a use for it. Take the ICS ROMs for example. If the TB is your daily driver it's easier to throw those ROMs on boot manager to test then boot back into your phone ROM when you're finished.


----------

